#  > Telecomunicações >  > Huawei >  >  Rotear um Cisco 2610

## etaides

Boa tarde turma. Estou precisando configurar um Cisco 2610. A Embratel me forneceu os seguintes endereços:

Ip Rede: 201.xx.xxx.176
Ip GW: 201.xx.xxx.177
Ip broad: 201.xx.xxx.191
DNS Primário: 200.255.255.66
DNS Secundário: 200.255.255.70
Protocolo: HDLC
A máscara: /28

O ip da lan do roteador eu gostaria de colocar: 168.190.30.154/24

Detalhe, tenho dois links de 2mb e até onde entendo(o que é muito pouco por sinal) teriamos que colocar um em cada serial e promover um balanço.

Agradeceria imensamente toda ajuda possível pois em minha cidade não há nehum técnico capacitado para realizar esse serviço. Deste Já agradeço.

----------

